# Please help me understand the RadioShack 33-2055 correction table



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
I got this cal file for the RS 33-2055 and while I havent been able to setup up REW yet I would like to start taking some measurements. I found an excel page that you can enter the SPL and it gives you a corrected output and it seems there is a BIG difference between the new digital and old analog meter. For instance, at 20hz the new digital seems to only need +2.5db while the old analog was 7db! Am I doing this correctly? 
Regards


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you downloaded the correct Excel Workbook for your meter from the Downloads page, you will be okay. 

There is a difference between all three meters.


----------

